# Fish?



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I am looking for fish. I know we are a plant club, but my new tank needs some fish  I am looking for some corries or hatchets if anyone has any they are looking to get rid of please let me know. MAybe some cardnals too. All this to prep for discus :drinkers:


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Heh. I'm looking for rosey or cherry barbs to take care of a thread algae problem during the new tank break-in.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Pete Shepard from the GCAS just got in 300 wild caught marble hatchetfish. He sells them for $1 each. Maybe since your coming down to Cincy for the meeting anyway, you could buy some from him while your down here. Just post a message in the Trading Post forum on www.gcas.org.

I have about 60 Albino Corycat fry that are only 3 1/2 weeks old, so they are too young to part with right now. I'm not sure how long it will take for them to get big enough to be safe to put in with other fish.

I have 200+ Cherry Barb fry, but they are only 2-3 months old, so they'd get chomped by bigger fish pretty easily. Being the protective breeder, I'd probably be willing to get rid of some at the December meeting.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

The largest fish I have in the tank is an oto  But they are too small to do any real damage to the thread algae....at least now.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

*Inlecypris auropurpureus*

These aren't suitable for either of your stated needs, but I want to part with 17 Inlecypris auropurpureus. I'm keeping some but the rest I'll give away to anyone interested. I posted a topic a month or so ago if you want to see a picture:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=10085

-Russ


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Well the guy with the hatchets isnt going to be in town this weekend, so thats out of the question. Looks like i may need to hit up the LFS and find something. I noticed some algee starting in the tank, not enought plants. Maybe some farlowella cats...i think two would work...

Russ, the fish you have look cool, but they would not work with the discus and i dont think my 37 gallon has enought froom for them.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Aquatics and Exotics have 20-30 Rummy Nose tetras


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Simpte 27 said:


> The largest fish I have in the tank is an oto  But they are too small to do any real damage to the thread algae....at least now.


One vegan catfish should not be threatening, but these guys(and gals) can't even poop as round as thread algae at this age. 

The nice thing about Barbs is that they actively seek food. I have not personally seen what kind of difference Cherry Barbs alone can make over time to algae, because I'm new to planted tanks, but what I can tell you is that CB's at about 4-5 months along with (8) 9 month old Rosy Barbs not fed fishfood for 3-4 weeks in a hi-tech, planted 75gallon tank will stay alive, poop green, and look good. If there's no fish food in the tank, they'll find algae to eat. I haven't experimented enough to find out the CB count it would take to keep a 75G well maintainted, but I'm fittin to find out. I have 41 y'ins in my new substrate tank plus various catfish (C. habrosas, LG6 "Microsturisoma", & Albino Ancistrus) right now, but plan on adding more.CB's.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

JRJ said:


> Aquatics and Exotics have 20-30 Rummy Nose tetras


any idea how far that is from Robs? Or how much they are? I have to be back in columbus by 6, so i do not have much time to just run around town.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I've never been to Rob's so I don't really know. It he's anywhere near the "Ronald Reagan" Cross Country Hiway, you could catch that west and get off at Hamilton and go North a few blocks to A&E. If you're interested, call them and make sure they're still there. They looked healthy but being in an empty tank they had little color in them, but I saw some in their display Rainbow/planted tank and those looked good (those not for sale). They also had a 55g full of small Neons that looked great. I think the price is 3 for 5.99 on the Neons, not sure about the Rummies, but something in that neiborhood.

If you're in Columbus, what about Byerly's Aquarium?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I bought 5 rosy barbs yesterday. Completely cleaned the plants of thread algae overnight. Not doing much for the stuff on the substrate. I'm guessing if I keep manually removing the thread algae, and get my last group of plants in there, it will be gone in 7-10 days.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Hum, i may have to give them a call. As i said i wont have much time in town, but if they look anything like the ones you brought matt last week, they would be worth the drive.

Never been to Byerly's Aquarium, AA is 10 min from my house so i usually go there. I usually only get fish when they are 40-50% off


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> any idea how far that is from Robs? Or how much they are? I have to be back in columbus by 6, so i do not have much time to just run around town.


They are at most 15-20 minutes from Rob's house. What is even better is that they are only 5 minutes from Jack's house. Maybe we could sweet talk Jack into buying some for us and bringing them to the meeting 

Of course, the amount I would want would be dependent on the price. I could use a dozen of so if they are in the $2 range if you read this Jack


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Thats how many i was thinking...same price point too  

So, Jack, if you read this looks like im bring you a paycheck if you were able to find a tank too :drinkers:


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> any idea how far that is from Robs?


Probably about a 20 minute drive from my following JRJ's directions, but they may be closed on Sundays. Definitely call first.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I am reading this but I'm not sure what you want me to buy from Jason's. Is it Rummy nose ? Let me know tonight. Jason usually gives me a deal on stuff I buy. Tell me how much you want to spend and we can do it that way. I won't be able to find out how much they cost until Saturday at noon when they open, which will be too late to go back and forth here with the cost. If this makes sense tell me what you want and how much you want me to spend. I would be happy to pick it up.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Jack! 

I would like at least 12 of the Rummy Nose. I'm not extremely concerned about the expense right now so get what you can as long as you can keep it under $40, give or take a couple of bucks  

I can get them here for about $2.49 at Pet Supplies Plus (the store you got the black and white pleco/ancistrus from) when they have them, which is rare. The rest of the stores want $4.99 each! 

Did you ever figure out what that fish was that you bought at Pet Supplies Plus?


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

The fish is a catfish but I don't know what kind yet.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Jack, if they are under 2.25 ill take 25. If not AA has them here right down the street from me and they look good.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I went to A&E today to price the fish. The Rummy Nose are 3 for $6. He also has Neons for 3 for $5.
On Friday I was thinking the meeting was on Saturday, thats why I said I wouldn't have time.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Jack, 

Dont worry about them. Turns out AA is going to have a sale by me next week, so im just going to wait. The tank still does not have a heater on it, im trying to set up my new Pro II a friend had, but i cant figure it out.  Wish i could find some dirrections on line. No fish till i get a heater #-o Thanks though.


----------

